
So You Want to Build a Bluetooth App with React Native and Expo - darkwata
https://blog.expo.io/so-you-want-to-build-a-bluetooth-app-with-react-native-and-expo-6ea6a31a151d
======
darkwata
I just updated my tutorial: "So You Want to Build a Bluetooth App with React
Native and Expo".

The article has 20,000 views and growing. Its the second most popular result
on Google when searching for "React Native Bluetooth" ⭐

